# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Have you had any bad side effects from Propecia?

## Username1234

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, it's just the most active and I'd like everyone's opinion.  If you've been using Propecia, how long have you been using it for?  Have you experienced any negative side effects?

I'm just concerned about the horror stories about permanent erectile dysfunction and all of that.  I don't want to ruin my life over this!

----------


## ryan555

I took it for 12 years without any side effects.  The stories about "permanent side effects" are bogus.  And if you'll notice, all the guys who drop in on this thread and tell you how horrible the drug is thought the side effects were so unbearable that they took it for years themselves.  They probably ended up on one of the anti-propecia hysteria websites one day and freaked themselves out so now they spend their time scaring guys out of taking the med.  Just try the drug and assume you won't have any side effects.  If you do, then stop the medication and you'll go back to normal within a few days.

----------


## Spex

I think its a fertility drug. I have taken it 10 years NO sides other than at first attempt struck gold with Twins. :EEK!: 

Dont focus your mindset on the negatives (negative posts are easy to find on anything if you dig deep enough) as they are few and far between. Focus on the positives and what it can potentially do for you.

Ruin your life is a little dramatic. IF you go into taking meds expecting side effects - you will get them as the mind is a powerful tool.

I 100&#37; agree with a post made by MattJ recently on another forum:

_Young guys denying themselves the benefits of Propecia due to overexposure to the proportionally small number of severe side effect sufferers is the real horror story. I wouldn't go as far as to say that the horror stories are completely unfounded, but the majority of Propecia users are quietly keeping their hair and leaving the online anecdotal record skewed towards the negative.

You should at least give it a try._

Best
Spex

----------


## JOE-91

Just to give you another opinion,

I'm 19, took it for 5 months on and off in doses often no bigger than 0.2 mg and almost a year after quitting thew drug I am dealing with severe libido and erection issues.

----------


## JOE-91

Furthermore, the permanent side effects of finasteride are not "bogus" at all, I assume you have read these "horror stories" on propeciahelp or maybe even askaptient? 

There are many men with blood results proving that they have hypogonadism, poor thyroids and other problems. I would definitely agree that they are rare, but no way are they bogus - 1600 users on the main propecia side effects website don't come for nothing, with users popping up all the time, young and old with horrific blood test results.

----------


## ft7we

I've been on it a month to the day and zero side effects.  I would have started it much, much sooner had I not generally been a person averse to the idea of taking medication.  It was only after it seemed like the hair loss was getting worse and it was obvious that the regimen I was using wasn't sufficient.

----------


## morbby

12 years no side effects that I know of

----------


## ryan555

> Furthermore, the permanent side effects of finasteride are not "bogus" at all, I assume you have read these "horror stories" on propeciahelp or maybe even askaptient? 
> 
> There are many men with blood results proving that they have hypogonadism, poor thyroids and other problems. I would definitely agree that they are rare, but no way are they bogus - 1600 users on the main propecia side effects website don't come for nothing, with users popping up all the time, young and old with horrific blood test results.


 You're right, I should not have said they are bogus.  The hysteria about them is bogus, however.  There are many, many drugs that carry a much larger risk of long term or permanent side effects that don't get nearly as much attention.  Hypogonadism caused by Propecia is exceedingly rare and it's easy to test for.  Many of the men who claim long term side effects have normal hormone levels, so it is almost certainly a psychological effect.  

I do feel for the men who have suffered long term side effects, but the hysteria does not fairly represent reality.  It would be like encouraging people not to drive a car because they might get in an accident.

----------


## skipstah70

> I took it for 12 years without any side effects.  The stories about "permanent side effects" are bogus.  And if you'll notice, all the guys who drop in on this thread and tell you how horrible the drug is thought the side effects were so unbearable that they took it for years themselves.  They probably ended up on one of the anti-propecia hysteria websites one day and freaked themselves out so now they spend their time scaring guys out of taking the med.  Just try the drug and assume you won't have any side effects.  If you do, then stop the medication and you'll go back to normal within a few days.


 You really should know better than to make bullshit statements like this.  People who have come forward with permanent side effects regarding Propecia have a right to make their claims, and I don't believe they are bogus as more than a few who are making claims are backed up by legit physicians. Time will tell.  You speak with the authority of a doctor, but I'm pretty sure you ain't.  

I'll qualify myself as one of the people who "drop in" and tell other guys how shit this drug made my life, and I took it for about about the same length as you (12 years).  The reason I continued to take it, and endure the common ED side effects, was because while I knew it was causing grief in my sex life.. I knew it was working well for my hairline.. and I didn't want to lose that.  It is a standard catch 22, but the hard choice has to be made at some point: 

A. take the drug.. keep hair/ slow hairloss.. suffer from ED side effects.

B. quit the drug.. let MPB progress.. have full use of my dick.

There are only two options as far as I can see, and Viagra is no long term solution to option A.  For me B was the only option.  I'm glad more people seem to be coming forward and stating their honest experience with this drug.. there seem to be a lot more guys saying that they have issues with Prop.  Still, I think the majority who try and experience probs with it will still just quit taking the drug and think screw this option all together, rather than come here and say anything.

----------


## Thinning@30

I recently quit propecia due to side effects.  I took it for about 9 months, so I can't really say whether it worked for me, but I definitely did not regrow any hair in that time.  I did notice a significant decrease in libido.  I had less interest in sex, fewer spontaneous erections, and the erections I did have were less firm.  This past year has been a very stressful time for me.  I had a lot going on in terms of my career and buying a home, so I don't know whether this was from all my stress or from the propecia, but one that had to be from the propecia was a significant decrease in semen.  It was so noticeable that my partners commented on it, and my significant other even became convinced that I was having secret affairs.  To be fair though, now that I have been off it a month, things seem to be returning to normal.

----------


## morbby

well I do think some people do have side effects, almost any drug these days many people have side effects... personally i think there are more people without side effects then those that do with this particular drug.... however the side effect of ED is a big one and if someone gets that they are going to warn people quickly and i can understand why.

If it happens to a lot of people more then i realize then i guess I am one of the lucky ones cause I have never had a ED problem in the 12 years i have taken it.

----------


## Username1234

> I recently quit propecia due to side effects. I took it for about 9 months, so I can't really say whether it worked for me, but I definitely did not regrow any hair in that time. I did notice a significant decrease in libido. I had less interest in sex, fewer spontaneous erections, and the erections I did have were less firm. This past year has been a very stressful time for me. I had a lot going on in terms of my career and buying a home, so I don't know whether this was from all my stress or from the propecia, but one that had to be from the propecia was a significant decrease in semen. It was so noticeable that my partners commented on it, and my significant other even became convinced that I was having secret affairs. To be fair though, now that I have been off it a month, things seem to be returning to normal.


 Do you think it might have just been due to stress or something else, or that it was all in your head?  Now that you aren't on Fin are you just going to accept the hair loss or are you planning something else?

----------


## Thinning@30

> Originally Posted by Thinning@30 
> I recently quit propecia due to side effects. I took it for about 9 months, so I can't really say whether it worked for me, but I definitely did not regrow any hair in that time. I did notice a significant decrease in libido. I had less interest in sex, fewer spontaneous erections, and the erections I did have were less firm. This past year has been a very stressful time for me. I had a lot going on in terms of my career and buying a home, so I don't know whether this was from all my stress or from the propecia, but one that had to be from the propecia was a significant decrease in semen. It was so noticeable that my partners commented on it, and my significant other even became convinced that I was having secret affairs. To be fair though, now that I have been off it a month, things seem to be returning to normal.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Do you think it might have just been due to stress or something else, or that it was all in your head? Now that you aren't on Fin are you just going to accept the hair loss or are you planning something else?


 As far as the lowered libido, I really can't say for sure whether it was just in my head, or caused by stress and not Propecia.  Lots of things can cause low libido, and I've also been dealing with depression brought on by the hair loss, which was probably a contributor.  On the other hand, I don't see how stress, anxiety, or even depression could cause a consistent decrease in the volume of semen.  In my case, it was noticeable to others, so I know that wasn't all in my head, and that had to be from the Propecia.  I'm beginning to think that the Propecia sexual side effects are underreported.  Think about it: most Propecia users are men facing prostate problems/cancer rather than MPB, and they tend to be older, usually past their sexual primes.  Therefore, they are probably less likely to notice the sexual side effects, and if they do, they may attribute them to general aging or whatever other medical conditions they have rather than the Propecia.  Also, the sexual side effects are embarrassing to discuss, so not all men that have them are going to admit it, even when it is for the good of science.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do now that I'm off it.  My hair loss is devastating, and I wish Propecia had worked for me.  I'm still doing generic Minoxidil twice a day, and Nizoral 2-3 times a week.  Other than that, I'm hoping some of the new treatments in the pipeline pan out.

----------


## nikole.957

> You're right, I should not have said they are bogus.  The hysteria about them is bogus, however.  There are many, many drugs that carry a much larger risk of long term or permanent side effects that don't get nearly as much attention.  Hypogonadism caused by Propecia is exceedingly rare and it's easy to test for.  Many of the men who claim long term side effects have normal hormone levels, so it is almost certainly a psychological effect.  
> 
> I do feel for the men who have suffered long term side effects, but the hysteria does not fairly represent reality.  It would be like encouraging people not to drive a car because they might get in an accident.


 You really should know better than to make bullshit statements like this. People who have come forward with permanent side effects regarding Propecia have a right to make their claims, and I don't believe they are bogus as more than a few who are making claims are backed up by legit physicians. Time will tell. You speak with the authority of a doctor, but I'm pretty sure you ain't.





______________________
ipad downloads
download ipad

----------


## bd1686

All I can say is that I have been on it since 1999, I have never had trouble with an erection, I dont know anything about sperm count becuase I never had it measured (how the heck are people measuring this anyway?). I use finastraside along with minoxidil which has sustained my hairloss so far and Im 36 years old.

Take that for what its worth.

----------


## dtrock78

Wow...I am truly surprised by the amount of people eagerly dismissing the side effects of this drug.  In my experience (and my friends), it can have some pretty nasty side effects.  Here is my story - 

I took Propecia for roughly 4 years or so from 2004 to 2008. 

Of my 3 friends and myself that tried Propecia, all four of us experienced some sort of sexual side effect to varying degrees. The most common was lack of ejaculate, stiffness of erection. 

I also experienced a very troubling thing I’ve yet to read about. It occurred about once a month; a very painful, throbbing prostate immediately following orgasm. This would last about 30 minutes, and it was the equivalent of getting “kicked in the nuts”, yet it was your prostate. Scary.

I’ve since stopped taking Propecia (as have all my friends except one) and I never really got back the volume of ejaculate I had before taking it, but thankfully, I no longer have those painful throbbing prostate sessions I used to get.

Keep in mind what a company’s particular motive is when they conduct these “studies”. Negative results will literally affect potential BILLIONS in revenue, so it is not in their interest to truthfully report what they conclude. This is like asking the tobacco companies to determine if smoking is hazardous, or if it's all just "fear mongering".

The “2&#37;” figure for sexual side effects is horse$hit. It’s likely 60-80%. What’s scary, is the fact there’s an emerging consensus within the medical field that some of these effects appear to be permanent.

----------


## hunter84

I still can't believe how little people understand about this drug.

Some of the side effects of finasteride or dutasteride such as impotence. lowered sex drive, suppressed hpta (excess estrogen), increased fat and less muscle hardness, ect - can be vastly minimised by taking an aromtise inhibitor such as arimidex or femara.

The reason is when taking finasteride/dutasteride by themselves, you lower DHT levels, this increases testosterone levels, this new higher testosterone level will now convert to estrogen which in turn makes you soft (impotent), lowers sex drive, induces gyno ect.

----------


## hunter84

I take 1mg of dutasteride everyday, finasteride 5mg split (2,5mg) twice per day, nizoral and minoxidil daily as well,  I take femara at 1,25 mg every 5 days for estrogen management.  I get constant stiffies guys.  Don’t believe all these horror stories from people who walked blindly into self medication with a powerful drug without knowing the MOA.  This drug is easily managed if you are prepared to do the research!

----------


## skipstah70

> I take 1mg of dutasteride everyday, finasteride 5mg split (2,5mg) twice per day, nizoral and minoxidil daily as well,  I take femara at 1,25 mg every 5 days for estrogen management.  I get constant stiffies guys.  Dont believe all these horror stories from people who walked blindly into self medication with a powerful drug without knowing the MOA.  This drug is easily managed if you are prepared to do the research!


 You are full of shit.

----------


## hunter84

> You are full of shit.


 What's your point?  Are you just p1ssed off that you couldn't work this out for yourself?

----------


## Zao

> Wow...I am truly surprised by the amount of people eagerly dismissing the side effects of this drug.  In my experience (and my friends), it can have some pretty nasty side effects.  Here is my story - 
> 
> I took Propecia for roughly 4 years or so from 2004 to 2008. 
> 
> Of my 3 friends and myself that tried Propecia, all four of us experienced some sort of sexual side effect to varying degrees. The most common was lack of ejaculate, stiffness of erection. 
> 
> I also experienced a very troubling thing Ive yet to read about. It occurred about once a month; a very painful, throbbing prostate immediately following orgasm. This would last about 30 minutes, and it was the equivalent of getting kicked in the nuts, yet it was your prostate. Scary.
> 
> Ive since stopped taking Propecia (as have all my friends except one) and I never really got back the volume of ejaculate I had before taking it, but thankfully, I no longer have those painful throbbing prostate sessions I used to get.
> ...


 These anti propecia posts discounting the positive experiences of people using it are so tired already. People like myself who have encountered no sexual side effects and who have been on it for over ten years. The millions of people like myself who have had success with the drug and continue to maintain a happy life with no brain fog, no prostate pain, or impotence, or premature ejaculation or whatever else these people are complaining about.  If Propecia is not for you then thats too bad, but it works for me and every single one of my formerly balding  friends with no side effects. Not one of my friends have ever complained or stopped using it due to side effects. Thats been my experience and why should it be discounted?

----------


## skipstah70

> What's your point?  Are you just p1ssed off that you couldn't work this out for yourself?


 My point is that you are full of shit.

----------


## skipstah70

> These anti propecia posts discounting the positive experiences of people using it are so tired already. People like myself who have encountered no sexual side effects and who have been on it for over ten years. The millions of people like myself who have had success with the drug and continue to maintain a happy life with no brain fog, no prostate pain, or impotence, or premature ejaculation or whatever else these people are complaining about.  If Propecia is not for you then that’s too bad, but it works for me and every single one of my formerly balding  friends with no side effects. Not one of my friends have ever complained or stopped using it due to side effects. That’s been my experience and why should it be discounted?


 So.... if you haven't had any bad side effects from Propecia... why exactly are you posting in this thread again?

----------


## hunter84

> My point is that you are full of shit.


 Fool.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## skipstah70

> Fool.


 I can't believe any ethical doctor would give you prescriptions to both Dutasteride *and* Propecia for hairloss, especially at those doseages. Further, that he/she would then give you a prescription to take femara to compensate for a side effect to the first two drugs you are taking for cosmetic gain.  I know there are bad doctors out there, but that is ridiculous. 

 Either you are:  A. completely full of shit.   B. patient to an extremely unethical physician who should have his licence revoked immediately!!  or C. medicating your self without any doctors consent, which makes you an idiot.  Option B. seems the least likely here.. don't you think?

Then you throw this tidbit in: "_Don’t believe all these horror stories from people who walked blindly into self medication with a powerful drug without knowing the MOA. This drug is easily managed if you are prepared to do the research!_"

Your last line is the tell for me, a bit too cavalier.  Nothing personal, but you don't sound like a doctor.. and tell me what "research" have you done.. apart from _thinking_ you understand the mechanics of your body?  I think you are, as you say "walking blindly into self medication with a powerful drug".  My guess is option C. for you!!

----------


## hunter84

None of the above.  It so happens that I know what I know, I take both these drugs, I have zero side effects and have had some fantastic results.

Your post has a poignantly bitter and resentful tone, most likely because of your own fear and lack of courage to tackle the shroud of mystery and stigma associated with use of this drug head on with a scientific approach.

I get it, you are a drop 1mg of Finasteride and hope for the best, fingers crossed - at users peril kind of man!!  :Big Grin:   I look into things a little deeper than this, don't hate me for it.

Unlucky to be you with that attitude really... :Cool:

----------


## Zao

> So.... if you haven't had any bad side effects from Propecia... why exactly are you posting in this thread again?


 I posted in this thread precisely because I have had no side effects and an excellent long term experience using Propecia. I cant stand people like you who are unable to get their point across in a civil manner.

----------


## luis

Why is everyone always fighting in this forum?
Some people don't have side effects and some do! Is it too hard to accept that fact?
I'm not touching propecia because i'm still young and playing around with hormones might not be the best thing to do. But for older people, you won't have much to lose.

----------


## skipstah70

> None of the above.  It so happens that I know what I know, I take both these drugs, I have zero side effects and have had some fantastic results.
> 
> Your post has a poignantly bitter and resentful tone, most likely because of your own fear and lack of courage to tackle the shroud of mystery and stigma associated with use of this drug head on with a scientific approach.
> 
> I get it, you are a drop 1mg of Finasteride and hope for the best, fingers crossed - at users peril kind of man!!   I look into things a little deeper than this, don't hate me for it.
> 
> Unlucky to be you with that attitude really...


 My post should have a resentful tone.  I'm resentful of users like you who are casual/dismissive about those of us who have had serious negative side effects from the drug.  I'm glad your meds are working for you, but please.. don't come in here and post "don't believe all the negative stuff you hear about this drug" crap.. or think you know more than anyone else about these drugs.. it's obnoxious.

----------


## skipstah70

> I posted in this thread precisely because I have had no side effects and an excellent long term experience using Propecia. I can’t stand people like you who are unable to get their point across in a civil manner.


 That's great you've had no side effects, now please don't be dismissive of those of us who have. It's far more annoying than you having to hear about our claims.  How does merely hearing negative things about a drug "discount your experience" with it anyway?

----------


## dtrock78

_These anti propecia posts discounting the positive experiences of people using it are so tired already._

So tired how, exactly?  Good for you if you haven't noticed any side effects. That doesnt mean they don't exist, and that there's emerging evidence that's compelling enough to the European health agencies to issue new, additional warnings related to this drug.

@ Skip,

I think some of these people react so defensively like this because the idea that they could possibly be doing damage to themselves for the sake of their hair disturbs them.

But it's worth discussing.  After all, what's the point of taking the drug and looking good if ole' one-eyed Willy isn't up to the task?  
It's like putting a 4 cylinder engine in a Ferrari! A big bark with no bite!

----------


## ThatGuy

I took propecia for a year and half. The good news is, the drug does exactly what it is suppose to do. That badnews is just that! Blocking the production of Dht is interfering with your body to carry out a natural process. Above this it interferes with androgen receptors, and the testosterone levels which is basically the makeup of a male being. The fact is, it lowers your testosterone levels, which in turn is a threat to your quality of life! You probaly didnt even know you had side effects, untill you woke up one day and realized it is not the same you of pre-propecia.  Propecia was the first drug I have ever taken and it is certainly the last. I'm not one to vilify the big drug companies or corporations, but I definitely have a different view of any or all drugs that are FDA APPROVED! I will never trust what someone tells me, EVEN A DOCTOR! I don't blame Merck , it was my own decision to take this drug. But I hope someone on the inside will eventually come forth and tell the harmful destruction this has on the male body. I have since quiting that drug, devoted my time to finding ways to reverse it's longterm effects. And I can say that I HAVE. *PLEASE UNDERSTAND THE SEVERITY* of what I'm saying, there have been people who have comitted suicide over it's in- explainable side effects. I have done extensive reasearch over the last few years. FOR ANYBODY THAT"S HAD TERRIBLE SIDE EFFECTS,IS LOOKING FOR SOLUTIONS, ANYBODY THAT IS THINKING ABOUT TAKING IT, ORTHINKING ABOUT QUITING! please feel free to contact me . I want to help! dont be afraid to speak because you feel like your problem is different. DONT BE STUPID USE COMMON SENSE!

----------


## blakes33

> I took it for 12 years without any side effects.  The stories about "permanent side effects" are bogus.  And if you'll notice, all the guys who drop in on this thread and tell you how horrible the drug is thought the side effects were so unbearable that they took it for years themselves.  They probably ended up on one of the anti-propecia hysteria websites one day and freaked themselves out so now they spend their time scaring guys out of taking the med.  Just try the drug and assume you won't have any side effects.  If you do, then stop the medication and you'll go back to normal within a few days.


 Ryan - I would be very interested to know how you faired after quitting propecia?  

I am very similar (I have been on it now for 13 years).  With all the new studies (men's health magazine, post finasteride syndrome, etc) I am worried about shocking my endocrine system by stopping.  I actually did stop 7 weeks ago.  Since then I have had a few changes - morning erections are back.  But I have pain in testicles (especially after sex).  Also, seems more difficult now to get an erection.  But, this could be mental considering the amount of reading I have done.

Did your body return to normal after that long of use?  If so, how long did it take and did you have some "adjustment" period?  And of course finally, did you start to lose your hair and how quickly?

----------


## blakes33

> You really should know better than to make bullshit statements like this.  People who have come forward with permanent side effects regarding Propecia have a right to make their claims, and I don't believe they are bogus as more than a few who are making claims are backed up by legit physicians. Time will tell.  You speak with the authority of a doctor, but I'm pretty sure you ain't.  
> 
> I'll qualify myself as one of the people who "drop in" and tell other guys how shit this drug made my life, and I took it for about about the same length as you (12 years).  The reason I continued to take it, and endure the common ED side effects, was because while I knew it was causing grief in my sex life.. I knew it was working well for my hairline.. and I didn't want to lose that.  It is a standard catch 22, but the hard choice has to be made at some point: 
> 
> A. take the drug.. keep hair/ slow hairloss.. suffer from ED side effects.
> 
> B. quit the drug.. let MPB progress.. have full use of my dick.
> 
> There are only two options as far as I can see, and Viagra is no long term solution to option A.  For me B was the only option.  I'm glad more people seem to be coming forward and stating their honest experience with this drug.. there seem to be a lot more guys saying that they have issues with Prop.  Still, I think the majority who try and experience probs with it will still just quit taking the drug and think screw this option all together, rather than come here and say anything.


 skip - very similar situation for me.  on drug for almost 14 years.  i recently quit and have been off for 3 months.  did you make a full recovery?  if so, how has the hairloss been?

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

> Just to give you another opinion,
> 
> I'm 19, took it for 5 months on and off in doses often no bigger than 0.2 mg and almost a year after quitting thew drug I am dealing with severe libido and erection issues.


 I am 32 and took fin a year ago for 8 days,on the 8th day I could get hard,not for anything,my body hair started to die and fall out,my body shape changed over night,less definition.since then I have lost 4 stone,not had an erection at all,morning night or spontaneous,lost my girlfriend and an in and out of care homes due to what it's done to me.my strong advise,love yourself,walk tall and stick your fingers up to anyone who mocks you for the way you look,it's your life,dont play the guinea pig for the med companies that don't give a shit if you live or die,i trusted a doc and now look at me.neva have the family I wanted and Neva be happy again.its a huge gamble,1 you should Neva take,if a doc told you to jump off the top of a building to cure a head ache what would you say to him?they don't have the true information on this poison and yet it may work for some people it's only time before it has it's effects on them to.a life time drug????get a cap or a hat and be happy.trust me.

----------


## Assemblage23

Guys who stopped: when did you recover your libido? I am on day 9 since my last fin pill I have always been VERY sexually active but I am not looking forward to it like I used to just a lot more experienced and skilled with dating.

I would really love to feel the crazy raging hornyness again, if nothing special happens to my libido levels in the next couple weeks I'll get back on fin.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

I have no libido,no erections,nothing,a year on and believe me I was a horny guy.docs just say its depression.im hating everyday I live now and not sure I want to live.when you take your sexual drive and manhood away from you,how and why carry on?i loved my life and made a mistake.neva Neva take drugs for anything.

----------


## BigThinker

> its a huge gamble,1 you should Neva take,if a doc told you to jump off the top of a building to cure a head ache what would you say to him?


 I would tell him that that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard: there's no  theoretical physiological reasoning to believe jumping off a bridge would cure my head ache, let alone objective studies conducted by the unbiased scientific research community to support the claim.  And then I would wake up from my dream, because that would never happen.

Whether or not you believe it, a lot of dudes have had great experiences with fin - more dudes than have had your unfortunate experience.  You're certainly entitled to your opinion and you have the freedom to share your story, of course.  But, frankly, all the literature supports that fin is more likely to give positive benefits than extreme side effects.  This isn't some random chemical a mad scientist drew up and started pumping into "guinea pigs", as you are insinuating.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

It was designed 4 prostate enlargement and cancer prevention,that alone should say that's what it's 4,it's like saying chemo is good to take cause it reduces weight in all patients.i fell to the shitty system due to bad information,I was told it was a hair loss drug and safe.its not,simple as.so that poor 19 year old kid that killed himself due to it makin him impotent is acceptable from your point of view?what a waste of a life,and mine.its sick.yeah people are happy at the min,are they really happy to take it the rest of there lives risking the outcome?it is my opinion of someone that's suffering.sick.

----------

